# Moving to BONDS in the short term/medium term



## >Apocalypto< (6 March 2007)

Last night I opened US Bonds contract. (jeez having to stay up that late has made my morning really fun!)

Now the correction has hit any one else moving some money into the the US Bonds market?


----------



## CanOz (6 March 2007)

*Re: Moving to BONDS on the short term/medium term.*



			
				Trade_It said:
			
		

> Last night I opened US Bonds contract. (jeez having to stay up that late has made my morning really fun!)
> 
> Now the correction has hit any one else moving some money into the the US Bonds market?




So whats the yield? Is it better than cash atm?

Do you plan on trading bonds?

What time frame are you looking at?

Cheers,


----------



## >Apocalypto< (6 March 2007)

Yes I am trading bonds

went long on one USH07 contract opened at 113.11 with a roll over.

will follow my trend line till it breaks it or I am am stopped out.

What do you mean by yield?


----------



## bvbfan (6 March 2007)

You can not be serious


You opened a bond position without knowing the yield, let alone the term yield?

Yield is basically the value of the interest payments made by the bond issuer to the bond holder as a percentage of the price paid.
So if the bond price is rising, the bond yield is decreasing. (and vice versa)

Bond prices/yield from CNN

5 year bond yield chart (you can get the 13week, 10year and 30year bond yields with codes $IRX, $TNX and $TYX)

I'm only following bonds for a gauge of Forex movements but I think bond prices will start to decline ie: bond yields will rise soon.
But that is only my opinion and usually changes quite quickly if data suggests otherwise.


----------



## theasxgorilla (7 March 2007)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> I'm only following bonds for a gauge of Forex movements but I think bond prices will start to decline ie: bond yields will rise soon.
> But that is only my opinion and usually changes quite quickly if data suggests otherwise.




In the US, corporate yields yes, commensurate with this _risk repricing_ that we're in the midst of.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (8 March 2007)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> You can not be serious
> 
> 
> You opened a bond position without knowing the yield, let alone the term yield?
> ...




its a CFD contract with IG markets 

All I know is if it moves from  113.11 to 113.12 then i make 10 us dollars 

so like i said i just hold it till it breaks trend or hits my trailing stop.


----------

